# drum hunting



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The weather man was way off. Water was chocolate and full of grass. The NW blow where we were at was the pits. Did hear of a 47 after the winds died down. Will try it again tomorrow. gotta love drum season


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Heard about the same 47"er. Jealous, especially since I am heading to NOVA for a week.


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Cool would love to see some pics. Cant wait


----------



## fishinvb (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah Ive heard some news, but all I caught was a few rat reds today


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Drum are thick at the third....Many double hookups today.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

11 were caught from kayaks about 3 miles off the beach. They're moving.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Tuesday and weds.....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

the next wind will do it for the flat beaches...


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Been fishing near sandbridge the last few days without so much as a bite. I keep hearing about the pups, but no luck. Today, I went down to Back Bay and fished the outgoing tide for 4 hours without any luck. I am using whole shrimp on a fishfinder rig. I am getting out maybe 40 yards, in between bars. Should I be trying to get out past the outer bar or staying closer to the beach? Also, the people at the LIP say there haven't been any drum lately, the guy at the guard shack says the pups are everywhere, and someone caught a 42, I believe, from there the other day.So who is telling the truth? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

The pups are very close in. Try putting a two hook bottom rig with 1/0 - 3/0 hooks about 10 yards off the beach and bring it in closer until you start catching them. The big ones tend to stay out past the bar. Try cut mullet or spot on the fish finder rig. Don't give up the fish are there you just got to get them dialed in.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A 49" on Sunday


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

AJ35 said:


> Been fishing near sandbridge the last few days without so much as a bite. I keep hearing about the pups, but no luck. Today, I went down to Back Bay and fished the outgoing tide for 4 hours without any luck. I am using whole shrimp on a fishfinder rig. I am getting out maybe 40 yards, in between bars. Should I be trying to get out past the outer bar or staying closer to the beach? Also, the people at the LIP say there haven't been any drum lately, the guy at the guard shack says the pups are everywhere, and someone caught a 42, I believe, from there the other day.So who is telling the truth? Thanks for any advice.


That usually means the fishing is good. It's sometimes referred as (tight)LIP. Do what Islander80 suggests and you'll be on them. The puppies are right in the wash. I've had luck with sandfleas and BWFB.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Hey fishman was that you I seen? I was to your right if it was, you owe me a thank you for keeping the sandtigers off your bait ha ha geo


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. I figured they were there, I am going to try again tomorrow. Today was a little rough. Will the northeast wind thats forecasted the next few days along with cooler temps bode well for the larger fish coming in? I am going to try right off the beach here in Sandbridge and probably down at the refuge later. Can't wait to get some pics of the Cottomouths I saw plenty of the other day. I will keep trying til I get it nailed down.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> That usually means the fishing is good. It's sometimes referred as (tight)LIP. Do what Islander80 suggests and you'll be on them. The puppies are right in the wash. I've had luck with sandfleas and BWFB.


Not so tight LIP'ed , you just need to know who to talk too..lol. Put your time in and the locals wil become familiar.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

geo said:


> Hey fishman was that you I seen? I was to your right if it was, you owe me a thank you for keeping the sandtigers off your bait ha ha geo


Geo no not me but a friend of mine. Did you see the fish?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Rick, gotta see you in a bit. You know what I want


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Al off today but Im on tomorrow. Should have what you are looking for though.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

I was fishing on sunday and seen one landed, I assumed it was 45+. I caught two sand tigers on my puppydrum rod about 30 yards out, one 40 and one that prob went close to 60in, bit thru my leader before got it on the sand....geo


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Report ??  

There's so much code talking in this post you need to be able to speak the Navajo language to pull info from it 

Carry on gentlemen, see you on the water.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

jay b said:


> Report ??
> There's so much code talking in this post you need to be able to speak the Navajo language to pull info from it
> 
> Carry on gentlemen, see you on the water.


 Yeah that thought had crossed my mind too. )


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jay b said:


> Report ??
> 
> There's so much code talking in this post you need to be able to speak the Navajo language to pull info from it
> 
> Carry on gentlemen, see you on the water.


Angler who caught the 49 and 47 don't post on P&S..so here is the abbreviated report. 

Caught and netted fresh bait. Scoped and mapped a few spots before the front. Baited, casted and voila a drum. Not to get in specifics, that's the report in a nut shell..lol..some fishermen are like magicians and choose not to reveal all their tricks.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Al like the secret bait!! Did you get yours??


----------



## millertime (Sep 10, 2012)

whats a good place to net some bait if somebody doesnt mind revealing that?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

millertime said:


> whats a good place to net some bait if somebody doesnt mind revealing that?


 

Find some brackish creeks by VB, Norfolk, Chesapeake . Google Earth will unveal a lot of the secret bait holes. Sometimes you can luck out and witness schooled mullet cruising or chased on the beach, inlet. Always have a cast net


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

AL_N_VB said:


> Angler who caught the 49 and 47 don't post on P&S..so here is the abbreviated report.


But he does Facebook.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> But he does Facebook.


The angler does not..his wife and close friends do...lol


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I was thinking of S.W.'s and M.F's 47 and 49" over the weekend. So MF got two?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

MF and SW may be on the bite tonite @ DK. Going tomorrow in the PM. Possibly @SB or NB. Goods holes by the MP and south towards the ”S” T' s . .Some purty holes B4 BBWNP. Contemplating GVNP to score sum specs or pups. I am sorta feinding some fish tacos.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> I was thinking of S.W.'s and M.F's 47 and 49" over the weekend. So MF got two?


Yeah.MF got 2


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Chesapeake bait in great bridge has been netting fresh spot daily! He's pretty cheap to!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

ah ah ouy syug r ynnuf ! retteb gnirb a rr ot hctac emos tic hr dna onapmop .....oeg


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Ha this is funny .... wish the FHB site was still up... always good info there.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

AL_N_VB said:


> Angler who caught the 49 and 47 don't post on P&S..so here is the abbreviated report.
> 
> Caught and netted fresh bait. Scoped and mapped a few spots before the front. Baited, casted and voila a drum. Not to get in specifics, that's the report in a nut shell..lol..some fishermen are like magicians and choose not to reveal all their tricks.


It's all good Al, just bust'n your chops. 

You know me, I don't mind "finding my own" ...


----------

